# Scott Questions...



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Could someone explain the different Scott frame options? Are all the carbon frames the same, and just named differently based on the component set installed (and thus a different decal set?)?
Can they be purchased as just framesets?


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Could someone explain the different Scott frame options? Are all the carbon frames the same, and just named differently based on the component set installed (and thus a different decal set?)?
> Can they be purchased as just framesets?


Look !here


----------

